# Malaga airport employment?



## BrunoBabe (Aug 22, 2017)

My son’s Spanish girlfriend is very keen on working in the airline industry and is based near Malaga. She is more than happy to get her break as ground crew - although her ultimate aim is cabin crew. She is fluent in English, French and a smattering of Mandarin. However, because she is 1.64cm in height, it seems to be a hinderance with some airlines. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get that first break and also, which airlines should she approach? I’ve suggested that even if they’re not actively recruiting, it doesn’t do any harm at all to send an enquiry an CV. After all, it shows motivation and enthusiasm.

Many thanks.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

BrunoBabe said:


> However, because she is 1.64cm in height, it seems to be a hinderance with some airlines.


That made me spit my coffee out!


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes that height would be very restrictive, would make closing the overhead lockers a real challenge


----------



## BrunoBabe (Aug 22, 2017)

Doh! 🙄 Just shows how important it is to read through your post before you hit the return button! At least I’ve given you a laugh. 

If she was only 1.64cm, she might be in demand to work in a circus!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

so how tall is she?


----------



## BrunoBabe (Aug 22, 2017)

1 metre 64 cms to be specific! 1 cm too short for Iberia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BrunoBabe said:


> My son’s Spanish girlfriend is very keen on working in the airline industry and is based near Malaga. She is more than happy to get her break as ground crew - although her ultimate aim is cabin crew. She is fluent in English, French and a smattering of Mandarin. However, because she is 1.64cm in height, it seems to be a hinderance with some airlines. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get that first break and also, which airlines should she approach? I’ve suggested that even if they’re not actively recruiting, it doesn’t do any harm at all to send an enquiry an CV. After all, it shows motivation and enthusiasm.
> 
> Many thanks.


Find out which airlines fly into Malaga. Then contact these companies to find out what the requirements are and what posts are available. She could send CVs to those airlines, but even though I doubt it would do any harm, I also doubt whether it would get to the right person or be taken notice of. Many companies outsource their recruiting nowadays to employment agencies and other don't take random cv's. They expect people to apply using their forms when posts arise. 
I presume the woman is 1.64m tall? According to Iberia women flight attendants have to be at least 165 (it says cms, but I presume it's a mistake)
https://www.iberiaexpress.com/informacion-general/iberia-express/empleo


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw this article in Diario Sur two days ago about one airline who are currently recruiting staff in Málaga. It gives details of how to apply.

Air Nostrum busca en Málaga tripulantes de cabina


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I saw this article in Diario Sur two days ago about one airline who are currently recruiting staff in Málaga. It gives details of how to apply.
> 
> Air Nostrum busca en Málaga tripulantes de cabina


Still 1cm too short according to their requirements.


----------



## BrunoBabe (Aug 22, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> Still 1cm too short according to their requirements.


Exactly. Air Nostrum are part of the Iberia group and they seem to enforce the height rule quite emphatically. The girlfriend had seen that particular advert and already made enquiries but they weren’t having it!

Thank you for your suggestions though - I’ll keep passing them on.

Much appreciated.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

BrunoBabe said:


> Exactly. Air Nostrum are part of the Iberia group and they seem to enforce the height rule quite emphatically. The girlfriend had seen that particular advert and already made enquiries but they weren’t having it!
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions though - I’ll keep passing them on.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I think it will be very difficult as this height restriction is pretty standard across airlines - this is because of the way that plane cabins are equipped and the need for crew to be able to reach all of the key elements. That said, I believe there are those who seek to 'stretch' their bodies immediately prior to the actual height check - don't know how successful they are.


----------



## NightFlower (Apr 17, 2018)

BrunoBabe said:


> My son’s Spanish girlfriend is very keen on working in the airline industry and is based near Malaga. She is more than happy to get her break as ground crew - although her ultimate aim is cabin crew. She is fluent in English, French and a smattering of Mandarin. However, because she is 1.64cm in height, it seems to be a hinderance with some airlines. Does anyone have any suggestions about how to get that first break and also, which airlines should she approach? I’ve suggested that even if they’re not actively recruiting, it doesn’t do any harm at all to send an enquiry an CV. After all, it shows motivation and enthusiasm.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hello!
I think she could find lots of different options. It is better to study airport websites (the Vacancies section).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

One point that everyone seems to be overlooking is that she doesn't speak Spanish which, I would think, would be mandatory for airlines based in Málaga, or are we to assume that if she is "Spanish," she speaks the lingo??


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I would presume that’s if she’s his “Spanish” girlfriend she’s is clearly Spanish and able to speak the language!


https://careers.ryanair.com/search/#job/abe63




> You must be between 5"2 (157 cm) and 6"2 (188 cm) in heigh


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> One point that everyone seems to be overlooking is that she doesn't speak Spanish which, I would think, would be mandatory for airlines based in Málaga, or are we to assume that if she is "Spanish," she speaks the lingo??


Where does it say the "Spanish Girlfriend" doesn't Speak Spanish?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Patico said:


> Where does it say the "Spanish Girlfriend" doesn't Speak Spanish?





> She is fluent in English, French and a smattering of Mandarin.


The OP specifies other languages but not Spanish and I would have thought he would have said "She is fluent in Spanish, English, French and a smattering of Mandarin." if such was the case. She might have been raised in a part of Spain where the main/preferred language is not Spanish _per se, _ but Catalan or Valenciano or Basque, Gallego, or...


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

How ridiculous, so if he said his "English" girlfriend was fluent in German and Spanish you'd use that same argument and assume and to use your quote in this context "One point that everyone seems to be overlooking is that she doesn't speak English". As a previous poster said "_ Well I would presume that’s if she’s his “Spanish” girlfriend she’s is clearly Spanish and able to speak the language!_"


----------

